# Beep's Suprise



## xymenah (Jul 1, 2011)

Beep kid a little doeling this morning without me. She didn't look close yesterday. It looks to have been a quick uneventful labor and both momma and kid are happy and healthy. Beep had very little milk but she's known for that so I'm not too worried about it.


----------



## Bayouslug (Mar 22, 2012)

Precious!!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

What a little doll baby!


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

Awww, she is darling!


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

Love hearing the easy kidding stories before our season begins here! She is SO cute!


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

oh my she is PRECIOUS!!!!! congrats on the uneventful kidding!


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

What a cutie! And an uneventful kidding is even bettet!

Carmen, Co-Owner Oleo Acres LLC, Nw Ks


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Congrats ! What a adorable little doeling 
What was your reaction when you noticed the baby , besides the obvious of course , lol. Did you take a double take ? lolol.


----------



## anawhitfield (Jun 9, 2013)

OH ! MY ! GOODNESS ! She is adorable !!!! 
Is she holding her ears behind her head? or does she have really short ears? Sorry, I'm only familiar with Sanaans, Boers and Nubians. I've never seen a Lamancha in rea life.


----------



## xymenah (Jul 1, 2011)

Trickyroo said:


> Congrats ! What a adorable little doeling
> What was your reaction when you noticed the baby , besides the obvious of course , lol. Did you take a double take ? lolol.


Well I couldn't really see her at first. I walked out of the house and saw Parker, Zelda and Bellmay grazing so I was like where's Beep? So I look out in the barn and see a flash of white by Beeps legs and I yell OMG Beep. So I run as fast as I can out there and there she is hiding under moms legs all dry and feisty. So I scoop her up and run into my grandmas room with a screaming kid to tell her the news.



anawhitfield said:


> OH ! MY ! GOODNESS ! She is adorable !!!!
> Is she holding her ears behind her head? or does she have really short ears? Sorry, I'm only familiar with Sanaans, Boers and Nubians.


She is a quarter LaMancha. Those little white nubs are her ears.


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Omgoodness...she is so freakin' cute!! Is she staying?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Soo adorable!!


----------



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

OHMYGOATNESS!!!!!! I waaaaaaaaaant! Congratulations!
I just can't get over how cute she is! I would put her in top 10 cutest goats EVER!


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Oh what a cute story  She is really a pretty little thing , are you going to keep her ? Name ?


----------



## xymenah (Jul 1, 2011)

Trickyroo said:


> Oh what a cute story  She is really a pretty little thing , are you going to keep her ? Name ?





NyGoatMom said:


> Omgoodness...she is so freakin' cute!! Is she staying?


Well I said I wasn't going to keep any from this breeding buttttttttt I guess I will. I've been suffering from empty barn syndrome. Your know where you look out in the barn and see only three goats and think that's not enough. Don't have a name yet was thinking maybe Elsie but I don't know.


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Elsie is a cute name  I only have 3 does and the two boys....so I guess I have empty barn syndrome since I am trying to get a fourth doe...:lol:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

So cute.


----------



## Goatgirl80 (Jan 17, 2013)

So cute.... Looks like she has a silhouette of a butterfly on her forehead


----------



## Cedar Point Kikos (Oct 16, 2013)

That is one cute kid!


----------

